

GrabCAD will be joining the Stratasys family  - jasonlbaptiste
http://blog.grabcad.com/blog/2014/09/16/big-news/?utm_content=buffer11dab&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
knd775
I don't like this. Stratasys basically controls the 3D printing world. first
makerbot and its community and now this. They have both the maker/ hobby 3D
printing world and the professional 3D printing and modeling markets under
their control. I don't see anything good coming from this.

